# New Pump



## SandieD (Feb 20, 2021)

Hello I am due an upgrade and have been given a choice of Medtronic 780G, Tandem T slim X2 or Yspo. Dismissed the last one.
I currently use Medtronic Paradigm 554 but cannot decide whether to stay with Medtronic or switch. Has anyone had experience of the Tandem? Filling the cartridge looks like a bit of a faff but the Medtronic 780G looks a lot bigger.
Any advice gratefully received. More videos I watch the more confused I become!


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 20, 2021)

I started in the 780 on 1 Jan.  I had previously used an Accu Check Combo.  I have no experience of the others that you mention, but there is plenty of experience on here with a variety of pumps.

One of the things I have been very impressed with on the 780 is the cartridge fill.  It is very straight forward.  I simply don’t get any bubbles anymore.  Also it includes priming the cannula which I used to forget to do sometimes on my Combo.  Size wise is is the same as my previous pump so that has not been an issue.  I am self funding the sensors.  I like having all the info together on the screen whereas before I had my Libre and Pump data separately.  I go into auto-mode on Tuesday which will then allow the pump to make alterations to my basal insulin every 5 min in response to my sensor readings.  There were some issues around deliveries at the start of January, due to Brexit, but that has settled now.

Any specific questions fire away.  There are pros and cons for every pump and things are changing so quickly.


----------



## SandieD (Feb 20, 2021)

Thanks for that. Helpful.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 20, 2021)

I looked at the Tslim, it is tiny in comparison - but I really didn't like the look of the reservoir and the faff about to fill one.  It apparently works really well in tandem with a Dexcom - which my CCG absolutely wouldn't fund for me or anyone remotely normal unless it's an absolute medical necessity for someone, in which case the Hospital has to make a special request for the funding on their behalf.

@everydayupsanddowns  - Mike - has recently swapped to a Tslim and is funding his Dexcom himself not unlike SB2025.  My clinic haven't reached offering the 780 as yet, think they still offer the 640.


----------



## SandieD (Feb 21, 2021)

Thanks everyone for your input. Have to admit as I said the filling of the reservoir for the Tandem is off putting. I dare say I would get used to it and have read reviews where they like the Tandem pump.
I should say my health board(Lothian) fund the the Freestyle Libre 1 which has just been upgraded been the Libre 2 so I will not get a CGM.
I have 14 days to make my decision.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 21, 2021)

Latter bit re Libre 2 - I was phoned yesterday lunchtime to tell me my CCG has authorised the 2, too!


----------



## SandieD (Feb 22, 2021)

Good news. Every bit of technology helps in the fight.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 1, 2021)

I have been very pleased with my switch to the tSlim

I always got on well with Medtronic sensors, but the DexcomG6 suits me best of all I think, and Control IQ has been a real help in smoothing out some of the Bg drifts - especially overnight.

I think ot has improved my general ‘time in range’ (for me, that’s 4-9) by somewhere between 5% and 15% with probably slightly less effort. Currently 30 day average is 87% time in range.

There’s an ‘emulator app’ you can download that lets you have a bit of a look around the menu options on your smartphone if that would be helpful?

But yes... the cartridge fill is a bit of a fiddle!


----------

